# Kann nicht auf Battlelog!!!



## Nirantau (27. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe mir die Battlefield 3 Limited Edition gekauft und nach Anleitung installiert. Danach alles auf neusten Stand gesetzt. Nun die Kampagne funktioniert im offline-Modus. Wenn ich aber Multiplayer spielen will startet das battlelog. Ich kann mich dann nicht anmelden und das Battlelog sagt mir immer ich mir Battlefield 3 kaufen muss um es zu spielen. Ich rege mich richtig auf. Kann mir bitte jemand helfen?

Grüsse


----------



## chbdiablo (27. Oktober 2011)

Nirantau schrieb:


> Ich kann mich dann nicht anmelden



Warum nicht?
Du musst logischerweise angemeldet sein, um Battlelog nutzen zu können.


----------



## Nirantau (27. Oktober 2011)

Das ist ja das Problem Battlelog lässt mich gar nicht anmelden und sagt mir das ich Battlefield 3 gar nicht auf meinen Rechner habe. Und Orgin erzählt mir da was ganz anderes. Ich kann einfach nicht rein. Aber der Battlelog ist jetzt eh down.


----------



## Brokensword (27. Oktober 2011)

also ich konnte vor ner halben Stunde auf die battlelog seite und in mein account
HIlft aber alles nicht, da die aktivierungsserver gerade extremst überlastet sind
schau mal ins BF3 Forum, du bist nicht der einzige der gerade Probleme hat.
Im Origin hab ich auch schon ne Systemmeldung bekommen, dass die dabei sind diese Probleme zu beseitigen.
Wie hast du es denn geschafft, den SP im offline zu starten?

NOTICEOrigin activation is down at the moment. We are aware of the issue and working on it. Thank you for your patience.


----------

